# ati-drivers conflicts with xorg-server

## illi

Hi

i have problem with ati-drivers. Everything works normally but one day I decided reinstall gentoo and I since that time I have problem with that.

If I try install 

```
ati-drivers-8.552
```

it failed with error:

```
 * package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2 NOT merged

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /usr/lib64/opengl/ati/extensions/libglx.so

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2

 *      /usr/lib64/opengl/ati/extensions/libglx.so

 * 

 * Package 'x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

 
```

and if I try install 

```
ati-drivers-8.542
```

it is successfull but if try startx it failed with errror:

```
dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so: undefined symbol: miZeroLineScreenIndex

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

kernel is 2.6.27-r4 and is used config from old system so i think, that the problem isn't in kernel.

----------

## drivingsouth

Have you installed xorg-server-1.5 ? The old ati-drivers-8.542 does not work with this version. It supports xorg-server-1.4 only. I'm having trouble with the same error and I switched back to the old versions and wait for a solution.

----------

## illi

I don't wanna downgrade xorg-server. I want to take it as last possible option. I asked if someone has some solution.

I'm now running under xf86-video-ati drivers, everything is almost fine like in with fglrx except mplayer.

----------

## cipherus

I get this same file collision when installing ati-drivers-8.561 with xorg-server-1.5.3-r1

(/usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions/libglx.so)

Cannot install new ati-drivers  :Sad:  Did anyone ever figure this one out?

----------

## cipherus

I fixed the problem by just manually deleting the file even though it said it was owned by xorg-server.  Everything works fine now.

----------

## Jim6

 *cipherus wrote:*   

> I fixed the problem by just manually deleting the file even though it said it was owned by xorg-server.  Everything works fine now.

 

Not the best approach, usually... 

Other users, take a look at this: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5530619.html#5530619

----------

